# Extract files from dreamcast ISOs?



## Awesom3Gamer (Feb 17, 2012)

How do I do it? I want a specific audio file from the disks...


----------



## Awesom3Gamer (Feb 17, 2012)

PLEASE reply... sorry for bumpin


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 17, 2012)

As a rule of thumb ask a technical question and you might have to wait a bit for a technical answer.

Afraid I never really went in for DC "rom" hacking and a casual search seemed aimed more at building isos and burning them than furnishing me with a tool to extract them (probably as things use cdrwin and other fun formats). Still from what I do know and did find it looks like your problem might be twofold- DC isos have the data section and an audio section (and occasionally a padding section) with the data section having a table of contents note where everything is and I should also mention several games used the ADH/AHX format from CRI middleware (when it appeared on the DS we looked back to the DC tools made to support it) and I would not be surprised if other formats appeared at various points. Audio sections should just rock something resembling wave files/CD audio.

I can not be sure of it and I am far too lazy to test it out right now but CDmage might help with what you are trying to do- http://www.portablefreeware.com/?id=399


----------



## Awesom3Gamer (Feb 17, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> As a rule of thumb ask a technical question and you might have to wait a bit for a technical answer.
> 
> Afraid I never really went in for DC "rom" hacking and a casual search seemed aimed more at building isos and burning them than furnishing me with a tool to extract them (probably as things use cdrwin and other fun formats). Still from what I do know and did find it looks like your problem might be twofold- DC isos have the data section and an audio section (and occasionally a padding section) with the data section having a table of contents note where everything is and I should also mention several games used the ADH/AHX format from CRI middleware (when it appeared on the DS we looked back to the DC tools made to support it) and I would not be surprised if other formats appeared at various points. Audio sections should just rock something resembling wave files/CD audio.
> 
> I can not be sure of it and I am far too lazy to test it out right now but CDmage might help with what you are trying to do- http://www.portablef...are.com/?id=399


thanks... I'll try that later.


----------



## Awesom3Gamer (Feb 18, 2012)

Currently ripping suhm PSX fmvs in teh haus!


----------



## Awesom3Gamer (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesom3Gamer said:


> Currently ripping suhm PSX fmvs in teh haus!


THAT WAS A JOKE, HAHA, FAT CHANCE


----------

